# Selling SM



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Once again the time has come to clean out all my unfinished projects. First up is my spacemarines.
Looking to getting rid of this lot pretty quick, just need to make room really.
PM me with offers.
Also willing to trade for Cryx stuff for Warmachine. 
Just ask if you would like photos. 

Space Hulk Blood Angel Liberian 

Chaplain in Terminator armour

Plastic SM captain with duel lighting claws

Metal Sm captain with Stormbolter and powersword

Mephiston

Tycho

Chaplain on Bike

Metal Apothecary

Chaplain on Bike


Sternguard squad

5 Terminators with Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields

1 plastic terminator with Lighting claws

1 metal terminator with assault cannon

6 Space Hulk terminators: SB and Powersword, SB and chainfist,assault cannon and powerfist ,thunderhammer and stormshield, SB and Powerfist and Heavy flamer and powerfist

1 plastic dread- MM

1 metal dread- AC

5 metal scouts

9 metal Blood Angel bodies

7 metal Blood Angel assault squad

23 bolter marines
3 plasma marines
1 melta
1 lascannon
1 plasmacannon
1 missle launcher
1 heavy bolter
1 flamer
3 squad leaders, 1 with PF 2 with PS
1 standard bearer

Dark Angels Company Captain
Dark Angels Captain


Assault Bike with MM


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

hello sir, ive been waiting for SM ! lol....erm my location firstly is very close to Southampton.. would you be willing to give me a price on the Sternguard squad and

5 Terminators with Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields please, 

Many thanks 

Rhino


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What would you want for the Space hulk stuff?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Pm sent to Rhino 88 also I have an old vindicator if you are still looking for one.

Midge913, with the spacehulk stuff I was thinking £30 for all of them. Also not sure about price shipping to America.
With the spacehulk stuff most of are just bare plastic while 3 have had some colours basecoated on them.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Is this the new spacehulk models?


Doc


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep the blood angel ones


----------

